# Healthy Budgie Food



## OttoTheBudgie (Aug 23, 2018)

Hello! I just recently got my new budgie, Otto, (hence the username) and I was wondering if I picked a good healthy food for him! It has seeds and some pellets in it, and I was wondering if it is okay that I use this as his main source of food. I figured it would be okay because it had seeds and pellets, but I wanted to see what everyone else thinks. If you think this isn’t a good diet for Otto, then I am open to recommendations. Thanks in advance! (The pictures attached show the package, what the food looks like, what it claims it does in terms of nutrition, and the ingredients)


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

Soak some of the mix for 24 hours then drain it and wash it through with clean water a couple of times a day until the water runs clears. If the seed doesnt sprout with the first couple of days then it's not a good seed mix.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Vitakraft is considered to be a good choice for seed mix. As Amelia said, if you want to make sure the seed is fresh, sprouting it is a good idea. 

Also, if you feed pellets, you should feed them separately anyways  Pellets are a good idea if you can't feed everything your budgie needs in veggie form (like if they are picky eaters). 

Be sure to have a look around the forum at the stickies, etc. to ensure you're up to date on everything! You'll find some stickies on budgie food as well  

If you have questions about anything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help!

:wave:


----------

